# Best path to go Special Forces?



## Rubsam (Oct 5, 2014)

I am a senior in high school, 18 years old. I have been dead set on joining the military after high school for the past few years. I wanted to do AF Pararescue at first but after talking to a recruiter he said it's extremely difficult for him to get a spot. Now I want to do Army SF for sure. After researching a lot on the subject, it looks like they are always giving out 18x contracts. My only problem with the 18x is that you must be at least 20 by the time you graduate OSUT. 
Now, I want to join as soon as possible and leave as soon possible. So my other proposal is that I join now, leave soon then gain experience until I am an e4 then submit a packet for SFAS. 
The mos I have been thinking of is 19D. It looks really cool, exciting. But I want something that would best prepare for SF.
So would waiting the extra year to train and prepare then join with 18x be better than joining now as a 19D to gain experience in the Army and submit a packet later on as e4? Thanks.


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2014)

Go to Google and enter the text below. Look at the "11b vs 19d" threads. There are several of them. Once you've done that, come back to this thread and tell us if you still want to be a 19D.

_19D site:shadowspear.com/vb_


----------



## Rubsam (Oct 5, 2014)

I have done that. 19D looks awesome, I would prefer it over 11b. I'm wondering if 19d will better prepare me for SF or if I should just wait a few extra months and then enlist 18x so i meet the age requirement.


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2014)

:wall:


----------



## 104TN (Oct 5, 2014)

Have you thought about knocking out a semester or two of community college after you graduate? I'm not sure what your current work situation is, but if age is the only thing preventing you from pursuing what you want to do "for sure" -  maybe having some time to experience the world outside of high school, gather your thoughts, and organize your priorities will put you in a position where you feel equipped to make a decision.


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2014)

Rubsam said:


> I have done that. 19D looks awesome, I would prefer it over 11b. I'm wondering if 19d will better prepare me for SF or if I should just wait a few extra months and then enlist 18x so i meet the age requirement.


 
Um...okay.

Go 11B or 13F. Seriously. Option 40 is better. At the end of the day you pays your money and you takes your chances, but of all the young men this board has seen I don't think we've ever recommended "Go 19D" as a career option.

Good luck.


----------



## jonron9937 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rubsam said:


> I am a senior in high school, 18 years old. I have been dead set on joining the military after high school for the past few years. I wanted to do AF Pararescue at first but after talking to a recruiter he said it's extremely difficult for him to get a spot. Now I want to do Army SF for sure. After researching a lot on the subject, it looks like they are always giving out 18x contracts. My only problem with the 18x is that you must be at least 20 by the time you graduate OSUT.
> Now, I want to join as soon as possible and leave as soon possible. So my other proposal is that I join now, leave soon then gain experience until I am an e4 then submit a packet for SFAS.
> The mos I have been thinking of is 19D. It looks really cool, exciting. But I want something that would best prepare for SF.
> So would waiting the extra year to train and prepare then join with 18x be better than joining now as a 19D to gain experience in the Army and submit a packet later on as e4? Thanks.


 
Is this location/area specific? I have been in contact with a local recruiter for the Air Force while I try and get into shape and have never been told about limited spots.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2014)

May you get what you desire and deserve.


----------



## Rubsam (Oct 8, 2014)

Talked to an Army recruiter yesterday. I started the paperwork and requested 13F.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 8, 2014)

13F sucks, I would have chosen just about anything besides that. Hell I might have even joined the Marines


----------



## CL13 (Nov 15, 2014)

From reading your initial post in this tread you wanted to be a PJ until you learned that its hard to get an Idoc slot right now so you changed your mind.  That fine, however if that is all it take to dissuade you from one SOF unit what will it take to make you change you mind again when things actually get hard?  The fact that you can't start he SF process until you are 20 and you are currently a Sr in high school you should look hard at what mission set you want to do not the titles of a job or specialty skill sets that a group is trained in (free fall, dive, etc) when you feel like you have found the  mission set that you want to live in that you start to figure your enlistment options.  Don't settle for a "that sounds cool" job (19D/13F).  You will likely regret it and it may take you far longer to get to SF that you think going from 13f.
If you are going to enlist to "pass" the time while you get old enough to go to SFAS then I would recommend that you get an option 40 contract and go to RASP.  Also, if by chance you want to be an 18D go option 40 as a 68W so that you can go to SOCM and knock time off of your overall Q course time in the event that you decide that you still want to be SF later.
Prepare your self for the future and develop skill in yourself that will make you an asset to the community as a whole when you get here.  If you decide to wait to join until you are old enough to go 18X study a language so that you are that much more ahead.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 16, 2014)

Being a man of character, with drive and determination to see your goals through to the end is what will best prepare you for SF, not any one MOS.

Next, all SOF isn't created equal. By that I mean not all have the same mission set. What makes a great Ranger may not make a great SF soldier, what makes a great CCT might not make a good PJ, etc. While we all share some things in common all are looking for things that are different. That said, if working and many times living and eating with Little Brown Guys (LBGs) doesn't interest you then you need to look at something other than SF [cough] PJ [/cough]. If you don't care to maintain a high proficiency in the foreign language SF chooses for you (could be spanish or pashtu/arabic) then look at something else (CF Medevac medic). If you want to kick down doors regularly as your thing, fast roping from littlebirds or MH60s onto target, hitting an objective, breaching door after door in house after house looking for a Tier 1-3 HVT nightly while having your intel provided by an entire support slice of guys who wish they were you, as your thing then look someplace else.  If you want to conduct CSAR, CONUS rescue operations as a rescue specialist, and provide the very best medevac care a SF medic, having just stepped on an IED, can be provided then wait out the time and take your chance on becoming a PJ - your first choice.

However if you want to teach LBGs to defeat terrorism while defending their own country in their own language while living with them in their barracks and eating their ethnic food is your thing US Army Special Forces MAY be what you are looking for - but are you what WE are looking for? That is the question.  

Now if by chance I misread your initial post here and/or you meant it in another, very different light than what several of us have understood it to be, I will be glad to entertain an explanation as to what you may have meant that you expressed in an opposite manner.

No matter which, you need to get your priorities sorted out before worrying about what feeder MOS will better lend itself to you being successful in SF.  But based on the decision making process noted in your OP you don't have what SF needs or are looking for in a candidate.


"Chance favors the prepared mind" Louis Pasteur


----------

